# Cube AMS 100 SL C : 68



## raxbahn (30. Juli 2020)

Fahre mein AMS jetzt ca 1000 km ohne Probleme. Das AMS 100 ist anscheinend sehr selten , oder es schreibt kaum jemand etwas darüber.  Werde den Lenker noch tauschen und eine versenkbare Sattelstütze nachrüsten. Die fehlt leider.


----------



## M_Reicheneder (3. August 2020)

Servus, da hast du leider recht irgendwie wird über das AMS nicht viel geschrieben usw... 
Hätte mal paar Fragen an dich. Welche Rahmengröße fährst du den bei welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge? Und wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Rad allgemein? Gibt es Probleme oder Mängel am Rad? 
Ich hoffe auf eine baldige Antwort muss bis zum 5.8 mein neues Rad für 2021 bestellen.
Lg Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raxbahn (4. August 2020)

Bin 1.78m groß und hab 86cm Beinlänge, Rahmengröße ist 20 Zoll. Bin mit dem Bike bis jetzt total happy. Keine Probleme bis dato. Hoffe es bleibt so.


----------



## M_Reicheneder (7. August 2020)

Ok ich bin 1.77 bin vor kurzem noch mal ein 18" gefahren und das ist mir einfach zu klein. Aber habe bis jetzt noch nicht bestellt aber werde vorraussichtlich am Sonntag zu Cube in den Showroom fahren und mir die neuen Räder ansehen. Da ich CrossCountry rennen fahre stehe ich aber immer noch zwischen der Entscheidung von Elite oder Ams.


----------



## raxbahn (7. August 2020)

Fahre zwar keine Rennen, aber der Unterschied zwischen Ghost Lector Hard Tail und AMS Fully ist schon gravierend. Mir genügen 100 mm vollends.


----------



## M_Reicheneder (8. August 2020)

Was meinst du mit der unterschied ist gravierend? Geht das AMS so viel schlechter nach vorne als das Hardtail? Und hast du dein Rad schonmal gewogen?


----------



## raxbahn (9. August 2020)

Nein, das AMS geht um nichts schlechter nach vorne als das Ghost. Im Gegenteil , fährt sich mit gesperrtem Dämpfer und Gabel eh wie ein Hard Tail. Der Riesen Vorteil kommt ja erst mit offener Federung bergab zur Geltung.Das meinte ich mit gravierendem Unterschied. Bin momentan bei  11.2kg. gewogen.


----------



## M_Reicheneder (9. August 2020)

Ok das hört sich sehr Vielversprechend an. Ist dein Bike mit 11,2kg Standart und mit welchen Pedalen?


----------



## raxbahn (9. August 2020)

Shimano xt spd pedale, 1 Carbon Flaschenhalter , sonst Serie


----------



## M_Reicheneder (10. August 2020)

Also ich werd mir meins heute bestellen das neue AMS Sl Teamline in 20". Umgebaut wird wahrscheinlich kette, Kassette und Bremsscheiben alles auf XT. Griffe werden SQLab 711R drauf kommen. Außerdem eine Tune TopCap und Sattelklemme in Passendem Rot. Dann wird noch Tubeless verbaut mit Stans Milch und Muc-Off Ventilen aber da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher. Pedale kommen dann noch Crankbrothers Eggbeater drauf.
Lg Marcel


----------



## timstruppi (11. August 2020)

@raxbahn ...ich liebäugele auch mit einen AMS 100. Momentan fahre ich noch die alte AMS 100 Variante Baujahr 2015 in Gr.19“. Bei mir passen locker in jeden Flaschenhalter 750 ml Flaschen rein. Meine Frage an die ist, ob das bei den neuen AMS Modellen in Gr.20 bzw jetzt Gr.L auch die 750 ml Flaschen rein passen. Wäre schön, wenn du mir berichten kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raxbahn (11. August 2020)

Ich hab nur einen Flaschenhalter montiert, da passt die 750ml Flasche locker rein, beim 2 Halter kann ich es nicht sicher  sagen.


----------



## Rockside (11. August 2020)

Ja komisch, über das AMS100 wird hier im Forum nur sehr wenig geschrieben.

Egal, zur Frage ...
Im AMS 100 2020 18" passt nur am Unterrohr die große Flasche rein, am Sitzrohr nur die kleine. Da sind die Hebel im Weg.

Das SLT-Version hat übrigens trotz getauschter etwas schwerer Lenker Vorbau-Kombi, breiterer Reifen (jetzt 2,25"), relativ schwerem Ergon-Sattel (270 Gramm) und vorne größerer Scheibe (jetzt 180er) ein Gewicht von 10,5 Kg mit Eggbeater 4Ti.
In original war's so um 10,0 Kg.


----------



## monschau (12. August 2020)

Zur Info: in den XLer Rahmen passen 2 750ml Flaschen.


----------



## MartinRa (13. August 2020)

monschau schrieb:


> Zur Info: in den XLer Rahmen passen 2 750ml Flaschen.


Wie das? Mein Flaha steht unten am Rahmen an und die 600er flasche oben an der Umlenkung.


----------



## monschau (13. August 2020)

Ich halte meine grossen Flaschen für 750ml Versionen. Nicht das ich meine  vertan habe und 
es sind nur 600ml Flaschen. Checke ich am Rad.


----------



## monschau (14. August 2020)

Du hast Recht: 750 ml Flaschen passt nicht am Sitzrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsracz (14. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
interessanter Beitrag und ja es wird leider sehr wenig über das Cube AMS 100 C:68 SL geschrieben.

Ich interessiere mich auch sehr für das Bike.
Das mit der Sattlelklemme und der XT Kassette würde ich auch ändern, evtl. noch Tubless und Kubel in Carbon.

Aktuell fahre ich ein Reaktion GTC SL aus 2010 und bin mit der Performance 10,2kg und der sportliche Sitzposition im Grunde zufrieden (Sattlel weit über dem Lenken für mehr Pwoer am Berg) Leider halt noch ein 26“ Hardtail.
Jetzt suche ich ein passendes Fully mit mehr Komfort aber mit mind. gleicher Dynamic, sportlicher Fahrweise und leicht soll es sein.
Unter der Woche fahre ich abends ein paar mal für ca. 2-3 Stunden 35-50km/1200 hm und am Wochenende längere Touren mit entsprechend mehr KM und Höhenmeter. Strecke bestehend aus breiten Waldwegen und das ein- oder andere Mal ein Trail. Eher Flow.
Aufgrund der längeren Touren ist mir der zweite Flaschenhalter, da ich ungern einen Rucksack mitnehme.
Mein Händler meinte, dass auch das Stereo 120 HPC SLT ganz gut passen würde. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-ams-100-sl-c-68.925475 . Hat halt keinen zweiten Flaschenhalter.
Kennt ihr das Bike und wie seht ihr den Vergleich zum AMS100?
Wie sind euere Erfahrungen nach den ersten KM mit euerem Bike?
Im Netz hatte ich mal gelesen, dass man je nach Konstellation leicht mit den Waden am Hinterbau anstöst. Ist das richtig?
Würdet ihr das Bike empfehlen? 
Wo seht ihr Verbesserungspotential?
Als Alternative sehe ich noch das Rose Thrill Hill 4 oder das Canyon Lux SLX9. 
Was haltet ihr von diesen beiden Bikes im Vergleich zum AMS 100?

Danke für ein Feedback!
netzracZ73


----------



## timstruppi (14. September 2020)

Ich habe mir vor 4 Woche das 2020 Modell in der Größe 20" gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden.....Bei dem 2. Flaschenhalter geht leider nur eine 500 ml Flasche rein, was aber für mich nicht so schlimm war.
Umgerüstet wurden die Laufräder auf TL mit Schwalbe NobbyNic, das die Serienbereifung meiner Meinung nach schlecht war..


----------



## netsracz (14. September 2020)

Hallo und danke für die positive Rückmeldung.
Wow, tolles Bike !! Mit den schwarzen Reifen sieht das AMS ganz anders und deutlich besser aus. 
Der Sattel ist schön weit über dem Lenker und somit sehr dynamisch.

Ja 0,5 Flasche passt.

Vielen Dank für das Feedback.
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike!


----------



## matsch (15. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, gibt es für das AMS 100 eigentlich auch ein Service Manual, wo alle Drehmomente sowie Lagergrößen aufgeschrieben sind? So wie z.B. bei Orbea das Blue Paper...
Welches Innenlagermaß hat der AMS100 Rahmen? 
Danke!


----------



## Rockside (15. Oktober 2020)

An den Lagern stehen doch überall die erforderlichen Nm dran ?!

Zu den Lagersätzen gibt's auf der Homepage in den FAQ's die Infos über die Lagersätze spezifisch zu allen Rädern der einzelnen Baujahre.


----------



## matsch (16. Oktober 2020)

Danke dir. Das Innenlager ist BB92 oder wo kann ich die Info finden? Danke


----------



## AndreMD (31. Oktober 2020)

Ich fahre die Rece Edition aus dem letzten Jahr 2019 und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Bin jetzt bei ca. 3000km und keinerlei Probleme. Der Dämpfer muss nur ab und zu nachgepumt werden.









						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2019
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu


----------



## Rockside (4. November 2020)

Weiss jemand das Rahmengewicht vom 2020er AMS 100 SLT c:68? 
Ich wundere mich schon etwas, daß die AMS 100 früherer Jahre in den Tests anscheinend um mindestens 1/2 Kilo leichter waren.


----------



## matsch (8. November 2020)

Leider findet man keine Rahmengewichte. Jedoch falls es jemand benötigt. Das aktuelle SL hat in Größe L 11.5kg gewogen. Hatte gehofft es ist 1/2kg leichter


----------



## trauchhaus (9. November 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Weiss jemand das Rahmengewicht vom 2020er AMS 100 SLT c:68?
> Ich wundere mich schon etwas, daß die AMS 100 früherer Jahre in den Tests anscheinend um mindestens 1/2 Kilo leichter waren.


Hallo,

ein halbes Kilo halte ich für übertrieben. Ich habe jetzt das vierte AMS und da liegt der Rahmen ohne alles bei ganz knapp über 2kg. Der schwerste war bei 2284kg

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (12. November 2020)

Das vierte AMS .... frühstückst du die? 

Und wenn du schon so viele AMS hattest, dann waren die älteren AMS-Rahmen deutlich leichter, oder?


----------



## matsch (8. Dezember 2020)

matsch schrieb:


> Leider findet man keine Rahmengewichte. Jedoch falls es jemand benötigt. Das aktuelle SL hat in Größe L 11.5kg gewogen. Hatte gehofft es ist 1/2kg leichter



Nachdem das Rad teilweise umgebaut wurde, geht es jetzt ungefahren wieder zurück zu Cube. Das Hinterrad steht ziemlich schief im Hinterbau. Ob es der Hinterbau oder Rahmen ist 
Keine Leistung der Qualitätssicherung.


----------



## trauchhaus (8. Dezember 2020)

matsch schrieb:


> Nachdem das Rad teilweise umgebaut wurde, geht es jetzt ungefahren wieder zurück zu Cube. Das Hinterrad steht ziemlich schief im Hinterbau. Ob es der Hinterbau oder Rahmen ist
> Keine Leistung der Qualitätssicherung.


Bild? 
Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## raxbahn (12. Dezember 2020)

So, heute die restlichen geplanten Arbeiten beendet. Newmen Advanced 318.25, xt Schalthebel, neue Pedale,und die Fox Transfer 200mm eingebaut. Das einziehen des Seilzuges in den Rahmen ist eine aufregende Geschichte, aber jetzt ist sie drin. Neue Bremsbeläge und Service sind auch fertig. Die Lager beim Hinterbau hatten das neue Fett auch dringend nötig. Jetzt ist Schluss bis zum Frühjahr


----------



## matsch (1. Februar 2021)

matsch schrieb:


> Nachdem das Rad teilweise umgebaut wurde, geht es jetzt ungefahren wieder zurück zu Cube. Das Hinterrad steht ziemlich schief im Hinterbau. Ob es der Hinterbau oder Rahmen ist
> Keine Leistung der Qualitätssicherung.



Zur Vollständigkeit. Der komplette Rahmen wurde ausgetauscht und der Aufbau kann wieder beginnen.


----------



## Bullsbiker50 (7. März 2021)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier.
Hier ist mal ein kleiner Bericht von meinem Ams 100 C68 Race Mod. 2019.

Trotz Abraten eines Freundes, kaufte ich mir im November 2019 mein Traumbike. Das AMS100. Welches sich später dann allerdings als absoluter Albtraum offenbaren sollte. Ich musste es leider online bestellen, da es in keinem umliegenden Geschäft zu bekommen war.

Das sah schon echt super aus, nachdem es frisch ausgepackt und fertig montiert vor mir stand. Aber schon bei der ersten Ausfahrt stellte ich die ersten „kleinen“ Mängel fest. Es knackte und knarzte an allen möglichen Stellen. Sämtliche Schrauben waren entweder viel zu schwach oder extrem fest angezogen. Von Drehmoment haben die in der Montage wohl noch nichts gehört. Nach ca. 2 Wochen entdeckte ich einen Ölfleck unter dem an der Decke leicht kopfüber hängendem Bike. Aus der Gabel lief das Öl aus. Ein fasch montierter Lockoutmechanismus an der Gabel war die Ursache. Zuviel Spannung im Bowdenzug führte zum Überdrehen der Verstell Nadel im Inneren der Gabel und zerstörte Diese und die dazugehörige Dichtung. Ersatzteil wurde zügig geliefert. Kurze Zeit später fiel mir ein rostiges Steuersatzlager, auf Grund fehlendem unteren Spritzschutzes, auf. Nach 400 km verabschiedete sich der Freilaufkörper. Dieser ist aus Aluminium und deshalb sehr begrenzt in der Haltbarkeit. Ersatz konnte mir kein umliegender Händler besorgen. Das Laufrad sollte zum Hersteller eingeschickt werden. Mit einer, dank Corona, vorausgesagten Wartezeit von 8 Wochen!!! Ich habe dann selbst Kontakt mit dem Lauradhersteller aufgenommen. Und siehe da. Nach zwei Tagen kam der neue Freilauf, jetzt aus Stahl, kostenlos bei mir an. Was beim vorher angefragten Händler für Verwunderung sorgte??!! Auch das untere rechte Sitzstrebenlager war schon defekt.

Bis heute bin ich 2400 km mit dem Rad gefahren und hatte immer wieder mit kleineren Reparaturen zu tun. Wie z. B. ein sich ständig, trotz Schraubensicherung, lösendes oberes Dämpferauge oder immer wieder größer werdendes Lagerspiel der hinteren Nabe.

Seit vorgestern ist nun das eingetreten, wovor mich mein Freund immer gewarnt hat. Die Lagerung der Sitzstrebe zur Dämpferwippe ist defekt und hat mehrere mm achsiales Spiel. Das scheint auch ein nicht so seltenes und auch bekanntes Problem bei diesem Bike zu sein. Ich kenne jetzt mittlerweile zwei Leute mit dem gleichen Problem. Cube konnte in diesen zwei Fällen keine Ersatzteile liefern. Die Räder standen mehrere Monate in der Werkstatt und wurden dann mit zum Teil selbst angefertigten Teilen repariert.

Ich fahre seit 30 Jahren MTB. Auch Rennerfahrung. Alle Reparaturen habe ich bisher immer selbst durchgeführt. Aber leider bekomme ich die Verschraubung der Sitzstrebe, ohne Gewalt anzuwenden, nicht auf (zu fest und evtl. hochfeste Schraubensicherung). Um die Garantieansprüche nicht zu verlieren, überlasse ich das jetzt dem Händler.

Mir steht jetzt wahrscheinlich eine Odyssee mit vielen E- Mails und hin und her schicken meines (Alb-) Traumbikes bevor. Benötigte Ersatzteile wurden bisher von meinem Händler immer schnell geliefert. Aber jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie und wann Cube reagiert.


----------



## trauchhaus (7. März 2021)

... sehr Schade, einige Fehler von Cube, aber auch einiges an Pech bei den Parts.

Mein 2019er AMS lief 6000km und bei einigen XC und Marathon Rennen ohne Probleme, ebenso das 2020er, wobei kaum Rennen dafür mehr Kilometer.
Muss aber dazusagen das alle Bikes von Hand aufgebaut wurden.


----------



## Bullsbiker50 (7. März 2021)

Ja. Da hast Du wohl Recht. Ich will ja den Teifel nicht an die Wand malen. Villeicht wird ja alles wieder gut. Aber leider habe ich ein schlechtes Bauchgefühl bei der Sache. Das ist nicht nur ein Lagerschaden. Die Sitzstrebe ist wohl defekt. 
Ach ja.: Das Rad wurde nie für Rennzwecke genutzt. Schönwetterrad und nur Waldwege und leichte Trails.


----------



## raxbahn (7. März 2021)

Schon arg welche Schäden bei falschem Zusammenbau auftreten. Pech mit Komponenten kommt dann auch noch dazu.Habe bei meinem AMS zum Glück keines deiner Probleme.Bin schon neugierig wie Cube reagiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedysch (8. März 2021)

Also ich bin mit meinem seit 2017 über 30 000 Km gefahren und hatte bis auf den üblichen Verschleiß keine Ausfälle!


----------



## Rockside (8. März 2021)

Bullsbiker50 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu hier.
> Hier ist mal ein kleiner Bericht von meinem Ams 100 C68 Race Mod. 2019.
> 
> Trotz Abraten eines Freundes, kaufte ich mir im November 2019 mein Traumbike. Das AMS100. Welches sich später dann allerdings als absoluter Albtraum offenbaren sollte. Ich musste es leider online bestellen, da es in keinem umliegenden Geschäft zu bekommen war.


Ich kann durchaus deinen Ärger verstehen, versuche aber trotzdem herauszufinden, wer eigentlich konkret tatsächlich dafür verantwortlich ist.

Es wundert mich etwas , daß das AMS 'online' bestellbar war !  Wurde das direkt bei Cube bestellt?

Ich dachte bislang, daß die Cubes von Händlern bestellt werden, die dann für die ordnungsgemäße Auslieferung an den Kunden und für Garantiefälle verantwortlich sind.

Demnach hätte also dein Händler vor der Auslieferung die Schraubverbindungen und alles andere prüfen müssen, weil nämlich er, und nicht Cube, dafür gerade stehen muss.


----------



## Bullsbiker50 (8. März 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ich kann durchaus deinen Ärger verstehen, versuche aber trotzdem herauszufinden, wer eigentlich konkret tatsächlich dafür verantwortlich ist.
> 
> Es wundert mich etwas , daß das AMS 'online' bestellbar war !  Wurde das direkt bei Cube bestellt?
> 
> ...


Das Rad hatte ein Händler im Laden stehen. Ich habe es dann online bei ihm gekauft. Ja. Das hätte vor Auslieferung alles nochmal kontrolliert werden müssen. Deshalb habe ich jetzt auch Bauchschmerzen bei dem Gedanken, dass ich das Rad da wieder hinschicken muss. Nur leider muss ich den Weg über den Händler jetzt gehen, falls ich Teile vom Heckrahmen brauch.


----------



## Rockside (8. März 2021)

Tja, schon etwas dumm gelaufen. Man sollte sich die Händler vorher immer gut ansehen, weil man mit denen dann im Falle eines Falles noch zu tun hat.

Oder man geht ganz auf eigene Faust vor und auf eigene Rechnung, vielleicht bei einem anderen Cube-Händler, wenn man das Rad unbedingt haben will.


----------



## matsch (8. März 2021)

Man kann auch beim örtlichen Cube Händler anfragen ob er sich dem Garantiefall annimmt. Kann er machen muss er aber nicht. Aber fragen kostet ja nichts


----------



## Rockside (8. März 2021)

Bist du sicher, daß ein anderer Händler die Garantifälle abwickeln kann?

Ich glaube nicht, denn du schliesst nicht mit Cube den Kaufvertrag ab, sondern nur direkt mit dem Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullsbiker50 (8. März 2021)

matsch schrieb:


> Man kann auch beim örtlichen Cube Händler anfragen ob er sich dem Garantiefall annimmt. Kann er machen muss er aber nicht. Aber fragen kostet ja nicht


In diesem Fall müsste ich den Arbeitslohn bezahlen und Hersteller übernimmt die Materialkosten. Ich wäre dann auch der letzte in der Reihe. Der Händler versorgt erst seine "eigenen" Kunden. Logischerweise.


----------



## Bullsbiker50 (8. März 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, daß ein anderer Händler die Garantifälle abwickeln kann?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, denn du schliesst nicht mit Cube den Kaufvertrag ab, sondern nur direkt mit dem Händler.


Genau so ist es. Das ist bei allen Fahrradherstellern leider immer noch so. Die profitieren vom Onlineverkauf und bei den Garantiebedingungen sind die total unflexibel. So sparen die ne Menge Kosten.


----------



## Devidevil (8. März 2021)

Leider hatte ich auch nur Ärger und Probleme mit der 2018er Version- das war ein Montagsrad mit sehr langen Standzeiten beim Händler😂 nach 7 Monaten habe ich mich getrennt. Ich hoffe, dass die neue Version deutlich besser sein wird😎


----------



## Bullsbiker50 (9. März 2021)

Devidevil schrieb:


> Leider hatte ich auch nur Ärger und Probleme mit der 2018er Version- das war ein Montagsrad mit sehr langen Standzeiten beim Händler😂 nach 7 Monaten habe ich mich getrennt. Ich hoffe, dass die neue Version deutlich besser sein wird😎


Was war defekt an Deinem Bike? Hinterbau?


----------



## Devidevil (9. März 2021)

Bullsbiker50 schrieb:


> Was war defekt an Deinem Bike? Hinterbau?


Die Zugführung hat den Rahmen am Tretlager zersägt, der Dämpfer war zweimal ausgefallen, der Rahmen war im Bereich der Lager unsauber verarbeitet. die Toleranzen waren zu groß, sodass der Rahmen extrem knackte....


----------



## Bullsbiker50 (9. März 2021)

Devidevil schrieb:


> Die Zugführung hat den Rahmen am Tretlager zersägt, der Dämpfer war zweimal ausgefallen, der Rahmen war im Bereich der Lager unsauber verarbeitet. die Toleranzen waren zu groß, sodass der Rahmen extrem knackte....


Das mit der Zugführung wurde ab 2019 geändert. Da kam dann ein Schutz dran. Sieht aber billig aus und der Dreck bleibt drin hängen. Und Montagsräder gab es von dem Rad ne Menge.


----------



## Bullsbiker50 (5. April 2021)

Bullsbiker50 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu hier.
> Hier ist mal ein kleiner Bericht von meinem Ams 100 C68 Race Mod. 2019.
> 
> ...


Sooo. Cube hat die Garantie abgelehnt. Allerdings hatten die nur Bilder und Videos zur Schadensbeurteilung vorliegen. Um  eine weitere Wartezeit und ein Einschicken des Bikes zu vermeiden, habe ich das Rad mal wieder selbst repariert. Zum Glück war der Schaden geringer als anfangs vermutet. Ein Lager in der Dämpferwippe war total zerstört. Nach Wechsel ist jetzt erstmal wieder alles i.O. . Auch die hinteren Radlager habe ich gleich mitgewechselt, da eines schon sehr rauh lief. Mal sehen was die 2021er Saison so alles bringt.


----------



## Devidevil (5. April 2021)

...auch wenn sie den Rahmen vorliegen hätten, würden sie Garantieansprüche ablehnen. Diese Erfahrung haben mein Vereinskollege und ich mit Cube gemacht. In beiden Fälle versteckten sich die Händler hinter Cube und es gab nichts, außer extreme Ausfallzeiten. Begründung: unsachgemäßer Gebrauch😂 schlussendlich haben wir unsere Bikes auf eigene Faust reparariert👍


----------



## AlexoAlexei (12. April 2021)

Servus, 

da ich nichts zum Thema Schaltauge gefunden habe, anbei ein paar Infos.

Ich habe seinerzeit den 2019er Rahmen AMS 100 C 68 "Race" nackig gekauft und als 1x12 aufgebaut.
Das lange Schaltauge (Cube Artikel 10241) war bereits werksseitig montiert.

Allerdings ist das lange Schaltauge für zweifach gedacht, die Schaltwerke für 1x12 und 2x12 sind auch etwas anders vom Befestigungspunkt konzipiert.

In meiner 1x12 Konstellation hat somit die B-Schraube nicht gepasst, die war deutlich zu kurz. Mit einer längeren Schraube konnte ich zwar das Schaltwerk auf das 51er Ritzel korrekt einstellen, dennoch war die Kettenumschlingung des 10er Ritzels zu gering. Im Wiegetritt ist die Kette ab und zu durchgerutscht.

Da nun mein langes Schaltauge verbogen war, habe ich das kurze Schaltauge (Cube Artikel 10240) geordert und montiert. Jetzt passt die kurze B-Schraube perfekt, die Kettenumschlingung ist ebenso einwandfrei. Das Durchrutschen ist passe´. Da hat es erst 2.000km gebraucht, bis ich darauf gekommen bin...

Von der Cube-Doku habe ich mich erstmal irritieren lassen, die besagt für das "Race"-Modell, dass das lange Schaltauge das korrekte wäre. Hingegen für TM, SL und SLT wäre es das kurze. Aber das gilt ja nur für den Auslieferungszustand, da ist "Race" zweifach, die anderen Modelle einfach.

Falls jemand ebenso nackig beginnt oder von zweifach auf einfach umbaut...das Schaltauge übersieht man ggfls. gerne.


----------



## Bullsbiker50 (13. April 2021)

AlexoAlexei schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> da ich nichts zum Thema Schaltauge gefunden habe, anbei ein paar Infos.
> 
> ...


Hallo,
Ja. Mittlerweile ist das alles sehr "vielseitig" geworden. Das macht die Sache zwecks Service und Ersatzteilbesorgung nicht einfacher. Speziell Dämpfer und Federgabel.  So mancher Händler hat da schonmal kapituliert. Hast Du als Cube- Doku die originale Teileliste für das AMS vorliegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexoAlexei (13. April 2021)

Servus,
die findet man auf der Cube Homepage im Archiv unter dem jeweiligen Jahrgang und das jeweilige AMS Modell.









						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2019
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu


----------



## timstruppi (13. April 2021)

Es müsste folgendes Schaltauge sein 2090 AXH.
Bei Bikediscount gibt es das Schaltauge


----------



## AlexoAlexei (13. April 2021)

Und die Schaltaugen werden durchaus von diversen Shops angeboten. 
*Artikel 10240 = 2090 AXH*​*Artikel 10241 = 2091 AXH*​


----------



## rrossi (13. April 2021)

Welche Schaltaugen sind in CUBE Bikes verbaut?
					





					www.cube.eu


----------



## Wollbuchse (13. April 2021)

Was könnt Ihr denn zu den verbauten Reifen sagen? Also die Ray/Ralph in transparent? Die habe ich fürs 120 SLT bestellt


----------



## Bindsteinracer (20. April 2021)

So krieg meins die Tage auch.
Bzw steht schon im Laden.
Größe L
Wolfpack Reifen drauf Race/Speed Vo/hi.
Umrüsten auf Dichtmilch
Andere Griffe.
Und ne Variostütze.
🥰


----------



## AlexoAlexei (20. April 2021)

Glückwunsch und dann schon mal viel Spaß mit dem neuen Hobel.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (20. April 2021)

Auf jeden Fall...
Wenn der Rücken grad nur nicht streiken würde😏.
Bin ja mal gespannt wie ich mit der Geometrie klar komme.
Mein altes Fully zu dem im Vergleich.
Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht...


----------



## AlexoAlexei (20. April 2021)

Mit Folieren habe ich 3 Tage Schlechtwetter überbrückt, falls Du Ideen brauchst 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (20. April 2021)

Dein Profilbild🤔🤔
ne Danke.
Rahmenschutzfolie druff an den üblichen Stellen und gut ist.
Ist n MTB und wird gefahren so what


----------



## AlexoAlexei (20. April 2021)

Du solltest erst mal den Kühlschrank sehen


----------



## Bindsteinracer (21. April 2021)

Pics🤣


----------



## M_Reicheneder (29. April 2021)

So mein AMS SL ist gestern gekommen und habe es daraufhin gleich zusammengebaut. Bike ist jetzt Tubeless aufgebaut hat andere Bremsscheiben, Kassette, Griffe und einen SqLab Sattel bekommen.
Gewicht mit Pedalen ist jetzt 11.4kg. 
Leider ist vermutlich die Dämpferschraube hinten zu lang und man kann den Dämpfer nicht ganz festziehen somit hat der Hinterbau spiel und die erste Testfahrt konnte noch nicht erfolgen.

Aber muss sagen bin sehr zufrieden wie es jetzt da steht das Rad


----------



## raxbahn (29. April 2021)

Schaut Top aus , wünsche Dir genauso viel Spaß damit wie ich mit meinem 2020er habe.


----------



## matsch (29. April 2021)

Nach anfänglichen Qualitätsproblemen mit dem Rahmen ist es nun auch fertig aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timstruppi (29. April 2021)

Ich habe gestern meinem 2020 AMS eine XX1 AXS spendiert..


----------



## Bindsteinracer (20. Mai 2021)

So meines ist jetzt auch hier,leider ohne die Variostütze Bike Yoke Divine 
Derzeit nicht lieferbar🥲
Reifen sind Wolfpack Race mit Dichtmilch.
Pedale Eggbeater.


Griffe kommen morgen noch andere drauf.
Sattel ggf auch.
Bin echt zufrieden.
Fährt sich im positiven Sinne echt unauffällig.
Heute nur ne kurze Runde knapp 40 km wegen Rücken Problemen.


----------



## Zaskaringelb (24. Mai 2021)

Bin über das Gewicht sehr erstaunt. Einer meiner Trainingspartner hat ein 2021er AMS 100 C68 Race gekauft. Das Ding hat mit XT Pedalen und Flaschenhalter 13,5kg


----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. Mai 2021)

Und was macht ihr jetzt?


----------



## Zaskaringelb (25. Mai 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Und was macht ihr jetzt?


Das ist ihm egal, er hat selbst 89kg


----------



## matsch (25. Mai 2021)

Aber das Race kann doch auch soviel wiegen. Es hat eine schwere Gabel, schweren LRS und versenkbare Stütze. Da ist der Unterschied zum SL mit 11,5kg (Gr. L) schnell gemacht.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. Mai 2021)

Zaskaringelb schrieb:


> Das ist ihm egal, er hat selbst 89kg


Es handelt sich um dieses Rad?


----------



## Zaskaringelb (25. Mai 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um dieses Rad?


ja


----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. Mai 2021)

Okay dann sollte es vom Gewicht her schon passen.


----------



## Zaskaringelb (25. Mai 2021)

matsch schrieb:


> Aber das Race kann doch auch soviel wiegen. Es hat eine schwere Gabel, schweren LRS und versenkbare Stütze. Da ist der Unterschied zum SL mit 11,5kg (Gr. L) schnell gemacht.


Also das SL wog 12,2 und das Team 13,0 beides auf gleicher Waage beim Händler und in L. Noch ohne Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (25. Mai 2021)

Kommt jetzt auf die Waage an ;-)


----------



## matsch (12. Juni 2021)

Habe mal eine Frage zum Dämpfer. Ich habe bei einem Fahrergewicht von 75kg und einen SAG von 10mm echt Probleme den Dämpferbereich komplett zu nutzen.  Selbst bei gut 40cm Treppensprung ins flache bleibt 1cm über.
Würde jetzt den Spacer noch rausnehmen um eine lineare Federkurve zu erhalten. Ist das bei euch auch so? Das Rad ist anscheinend für Fahrer größer 85kg vorgesehen?


----------



## Rockside (12. Juni 2021)

Ich hatte auch schon überlegt einen Spacer rauszunehmen, dann aber gedacht, daß dann der Hinterbau stärker zum Wippen neigen wird. Hab es einfach so belassen.


----------



## matsch (12. Juni 2021)

Wippen sollte eigentlich nicht sonderlich zunehmen, da die Kennlinien ja im Anfangsbereich gleich sind. Ich werde mal testen. Ansonsten kann man vielleicht sogar den Druck leicht erhöhen und trotzdem den kompletten Federweg nutzen.


----------



## Rockside (12. Juni 2021)

Hmm, vielleicht klappt's. 
Ich meine, so'n Race-Bike ist halt kein Trailbike.


----------



## matsch (12. Juni 2021)

Das ist klar, bin auch im Race Bereich zu Hause.  Aber was hat das mit der Nutzung des Federwegs zu tun? Wenn ich den Federweg nicht nutze, brauche ich ihn auch nicht mitnehmen und greife zum Hardtail.


----------



## matsch (13. Juni 2021)

Das Entfernen des Spacers war schnell und einfach möglich. Man muss nur den vorderen Bolzen lösen und das Rad aufrecht stellen. Somit bleibt das Öl im Dämpfer.
Habe nun 10psi mehr im Dämpfer und habe auf der technischen Abfahrt vielleicht noch knapp 5mm Federweg über. Mehr Wippen tut es auch nicht. Beim AMS arbeitet der Hinterbau eh immer ein wenig mit. Sind aber am Dämpfer vielleicht 5mm. 
Somit passt es erstmal für mich.


----------



## Rockside (13. Juni 2021)

Das Wippen kann man auch gut minimieren, indem man die Zugstufe etwas mehr reindreht.


----------



## matsch (13. Juni 2021)

Ok probiere ich noch ein wenig aus. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vjh (21. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

mein (falsch) angelehntes Bike (Cube AMS 100), ist leider sehr unglücklich aus dem Stand auf einen Stein gefallen. Dabei ist der Lack am Carbon Rahmen abgeplatzt. 
Am Rahmen / Carbon  konnte ich keinen Schaden / Loch / Einrisse festgestellen. 
Mein örtlicher Fahrradladen, meinte der Rahmen ist nicht beschädigt und empfiehlt diese offene Stelle mit Klarlack und anschließend mit einer transparenten Folie zu bekleben, damit man ein mögliches Reißen früher erkennt.
Wie würdet ihr diesen Schaden handhaben.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (27. Juni 2021)

Immer schwierig das aus der Ferne zu beurteilen.
Klingt aber plausibel,was der Radshop sagt.
Ich tue mir nur etwas schwer die Bilder richtig zu lesen…


----------



## Rockside (27. Juni 2021)

wieder gelöscht


----------



## Bullsbiker50 (12. August 2021)

Hallo,
hier mal wieder was neues von meinem Ams. Die 2021er Saison ist ja nun zur Hälfte Geschichte. Das Bike läuft mittlerweile Problemlos. 
Da ich und zwei andere Bikerkollegen in der Vergangenheit Probleme mit der Umlenkung hatten (ich berichtete), besorgte ich mir über den Händler die Dämpferwippen als Ersatzteile. Überraschenderweise waren da schon die Lager drin. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass beide Lager schon defekt sind. Sie drehten sich garnicht oder sehr schwer und rauh. Meine Vermutung ist: der Lagersitz ist zu eng und das kleine Lager sitzt verspannt da drin. Oder die haben das falsch eingepresst. Bei meinem Bike waren seltsamerweise auch beide Lager fest und die Achsen waren deshalb auch beschädigt. Vermutlich war das alles ein Montagefehler. Nur leider entdeckt man sowas immer erst, wenn es zu spät ist. Ist ein Lager defekt und wird nicht gleich gewechselt, dann gibt es immer Folgeschäden. 
Daran sieht man auch, wie gut das Qulitätsmanagmant arbeitet.
Ach übrigens... 180€ kosten die Umlenkhebel.


----------



## huzzel (12. August 2021)

Wenn defekt, dann zurück. Auch auf Ersatzteile besteht Gewährleistung.


----------



## Hans (26. August 2021)

Hallo,

ich fahr aktuell noch eine HT im Winter, möchte aber auf eine Fully wechseln. Da nur winterbike, soll es günstig sein. Werde mir eine gebrauchtes suchen und eventuell meine Teile vom HT dranschrauben.

jetzt meine Frage, ab modell 2017 sind alle C:68 Rahmen gleich ? Gewicht, Geometrie ?
der Rahmen soll ja laut Cube 1550 Gramm wiegen -stimmt das ?
Kritikpunkt ist oft der flache Sitzwinkel mit der 120 mm Gabel - würde mir eine 100mm Gabel einbauen und das "Problem" sollte gelöst sein, oder ?

Danke

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trauchhaus (26. August 2021)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahr aktuell noch eine HT im Winter, möchte aber auf eine Fully wechseln. Da nur winterbike, soll es günstig sein. Werde mir eine gebrauchtes suchen und eventuell meine Teile vom HT dranschrauben.
> 
> ...



Moin,
habe noch keine AMS100 Rahmen unter 2kg gewogen, ansonsten sind alle Rahmen gleich, Gewichtsunterschiede entstehen nur durch die Lackierung und Fertigungstoleranzen, wobei die Lackierung 100-200g ausmacht, der SLT ist daher immer der leichteste, da am wenigsten Lack.


----------



## Hans (26. August 2021)

trauchhaus schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe noch keine AMS100 Rahmen unter 2kg gewogen, ansonsten sind alle Rahmen gleich, Gewichtsunterschiede entstehen nur durch die Lackierung und Fertigungstoleranzen, wobei die Lackierung 100-200g ausmacht, der SLT ist daher immer der leichteste, da am wenigsten Lack.


Nicht unter 2 Kilo mit Dämpfer?
Die 1550 sind ja ohne


----------



## matsch (26. August 2021)

So leicht ist ja kein Fully Rahmen. Der Oiz hat glaube ich 1.8kg und ist da schon besonders leicht. 

Hier ein Gewicht





						(A)ufbau eines Würfels im neuen Gewand ;-)
					

Hey  Kommen wir mal zum Herzstück des ganzen Projekts. :p Die Farbe hatte mir schon immer sehr gut gefallen und nachdem Scott und Specialized auch Räder in der Farbe veröffentlichten war die Sache noch klarer. Es musste Candyred werden.  Nicht lang schnacken:  Cube meint ja immer das der C68...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------

